# Caldene Hunt Coat sizing ebay disaster! WWYD?



## Sealine (23 November 2014)

I recently bought a Caldene Hunt Coat on ebay.  It was advertised as a size 12 (european size 40).  I'm usually a size 10/12 and have other jackets size 34" and 36". I was delighted to win the auction and paid around £100 for a lovely worn once jacket.    Unfortunately when it arrived and I put it on it is huge on me.

The only label on it (tiny label at bottom on main logo label) says 40.  I emailed Caldene and explained as I have done here and they think it is 40 not a 36.   I emailed the ebay seller who told me that the 40 size label is the european size and sorry it doesn't fit me, so basically tough!

I'm now stuck with a jacket I've paid £100 for that it far too big for me. Should I pursue this via ebay? I could just stick it back on ebay but I'm bit worried about how to advertise it? Do I just show the 40 size label and say no more about the size? I don't want someone else to get stuck with a jacket that doesn't fit them.

Has anyone out there got a Caldene hunt coat that they know the size of who can tell me where the size label is and what is says?

I'm also loath to bid on another size 36 jacket on ebay and risk that not fitting either. 

Well done if you've got this far.


----------



## spider (23 November 2014)

Put it back on Ebay with lots of measurements eg. chest, back length, sleeve length,waist, and if you see one you want to bid on ask the seller for similar details.


----------



## spacefaer (23 November 2014)

Well I'm confused re labelling now - I've looked at my hunt coats, both Caldene

The black one is a 36 - big numbers on a small label underneath the left armpit, with the cleaning instructions
The navy one is a 38 - small numbers on a cleaning label, also underneath the left armpit, as part of a manufacturer's code

I don't have any measurement label on the main label, at the back of the neck

If it was up to me, I would contact ebay and get the seller to take it back as "item not as described". but that's just me and I like fighting ebay lol!


----------



## ester (23 November 2014)

I would send it back as not described, it is not a size 12, Caldene have confirmed that they put the inches size on their jackets. TBF most traditional jackets I would presume to be labelled with chest measurement not Eur size, I have a newer dublin that is say a 12 but it would say 12 (40) not just the 40. 

Raise a dispute with ebay before going through the hassle of selling it on.


----------



## bakewell (23 November 2014)

As another option completely you could have it altered to fit by a tailor and you'd have a made to measure caldene jacket in quality fabric.


----------



## Angelbones (23 November 2014)

What is the chest measurement? The Caldene jacket I have had before was sold as a 40 as in 40 chest rather than Euro 40. I think the seller is confused? If the chest is actually 40 then go back to the seller as it sounds like they got it wrong.


----------



## Nicnac (23 November 2014)

A European 40 is a size 12/14 depending on country (Italian 40's tend to be smaller than German!)  I think it's a 40" as it's a British make so seller defo got it wrong.  Would resell easily or take it up with seller.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (24 November 2014)

I would say its a 40" chest as well - so def. not a UK size 12!!! Send it back to the seller saying it isn't as described. Think the seller has got confused. Not your fault at all.


----------



## Deimante (24 November 2014)

I have always the same problem with size! I usually fit size 40, but some brands do waaaay to small M  I've found one coat here http://www.vinted.com/  that perfectly fit size 40  I was really surprized


----------



## Sealine (24 November 2014)

Thanks for your replies everyone.

Thanks Bakewell for the suggestion of altering it.  I've had a quick telephone quote from a reputable tailor of £120 to £150. This was based on the assumption that they would probably need to take the jacket apart to do it properly. 

I think I'll try for a refund first before I do anything else.


----------



## Sealine (11 December 2014)

In case anyone is interested here is an update.  Pointless post really but feeling a bit peeved and just wanted to get this off my chest. 

I eventually took out a dispute with seller via ebay after the seller was adamant the jacket was a european size 40 and therefore not mis-described.   I don't think ebay really understood the problem. I spoke to someone at ebay who I think was in China who didn't understand what I was saying and told me to email them. I provided evidence to ebay including size charts from Caldene and photos with measurements to prove the jacket measured same as size 40" on the size chart but ebay still say it was accurately described.  

I've since brought a new hunt coat that fits so the Caldene one will be going back on ebay with no size stated and lots of measurements.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 December 2014)

I hope it sells well for you.
It should bigger  jackets do


----------

